

Why Scientists Should Be the Real Role Models - cwan
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jennifer-bogo/sunday-night-innovation-w_b_749841.html

======
dnautics
hee. I just got a job doing exactly with venter, executing his "plans to
engineer microbes capable of producing clean biofuels?"

I dunno. I'm really not much of a role model. Look at me, I'm unemployed,
sitting around scanning HN... Also, I'm really really bad at taking lab notes.
And I'm one of the better ones. I'm not making up data, or overinterpreting my
results.

